# Just Joined



## Alexander-John (Aug 5, 2004)

Good people....have just joined the TTOC Cult!!! 

How do I get the TTOC thing by my sign in pic on here??? :? :!:

...now am a worthy member...I've gotta shout about it  :!:

Is it true we get a 10% discount at the TT shop?????

....as am about to get the APR done - and it all adds up?!!!

Cheers lads [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

good man welcome


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Now that you've posted up in here, your TTOC logo should appear shortly 
(issue with trying to tie forum ids to real names )

Yes indeed, you should get a nice discout from the TT-Shop 

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

Congrags Alex my man! Welcome to the cool n fresh world of being a TTOC member! 8)


----------



## Alexander-John (Aug 5, 2004)

Gworks said:


> Congrags Alex my man! Welcome to the cool n fresh world of being a TTOC member! 8)


Cheers for the welcome dudes! 8)


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Welcome indeed!!

You will have so much fun!!


----------



## len.faria (Jul 7, 2004)

hello again, and welcome.

When are you going back to the TTshop your 6hrs must be up by now :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Alexander-John (Aug 5, 2004)

len.faria said:


> hello again, and welcome.
> 
> When are you going back to the TTshop your 6hrs must be up by now :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Alright m8 - bet that Remus is sounding pretty darn nice!!! Love the pic - those rings on the side really make a difference! 

So....you eventually left then!!!! ...but am guessing it was worth it!! :wink: :!:

Joined the TTOC - need the discount on the APR!! Was niec to meet you m8 - take it easy 8)

Like the avatar pic - good tatoo for the girlfriend :lol: :lol: !!


----------

